# Job Offer - 0pinion please!



## raj.dhanwan (Jul 6, 2013)

HI,

Recently i got a offer from a Dubai based company as a Country Manager and i would like to know if this offer is good, do i will be able to save some money.

I have a wife and 4 month old baby

My offer consist of -

Basic - 12,000 AED

HRA - 5,000 AED

Transport allowance - 3,000 AED

Total - 20,000 AED gross Salary

Bonus - 2 to 3 basic 

Other benefits -

Medical Insurance for self and spouse as per company policy.

Yearly 1 leave salary with a return ticket for self & spouse.

Gratuity as per UAE labour law.

i need your valuable opinion, is this a good package for a small family. I will be able to save some money or not.

Please advice me in order to take my final decision.


----------



## renga_lar (Jan 6, 2013)

You may struggle getting a 2 bedroom apartment with that allowance. How much you save will depend on your lifestyle.. there isnt really much to do in AD, so if you cook, dont drink / do brunches and have minimal entertainment expenses, you will see some savings.


----------



## raj.dhanwan (Jul 6, 2013)

renga_lar said:


> You may struggle getting a 2 bedroom apartment with that allowance. How much you save will depend on your lifestyle.. there isnt really much to do in AD, so if you cook, dont drink / do brunches and have minimal entertainment expenses, you will see some savings.


Thanks Renga for your reply.


----------

